# Comfortmaker RPJ II - Rollout Switch



## Chris (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a comfortmaker RPJII. I continue to get the five flashes on my error board, meaning an "open rollout switch". How do I correct the problem?


----------



## Steve Wiggins (Jan 17, 2004)

If you had a roll out switch that has opened that means it got too hot from flames coming out the front of the burner area. Luckily the switch prevented your house from catching on fire. Most likely the insides of your furnace have come apart and need to be replaced or the entire furnace replaced. Definately call for a professional to verify this. Sorry to report that furance manufacturers get away with building such cheap flimsy equipment and homeowners fall right into their low priced scheme.


----------

